# Cursed/Haunted Objects....Are there really real?



## darkslayer (Feb 17, 2018)

Recently I was going thought some article and it say that cursed objects exists in the world and do paranormal activities.

http://www.topperslist.com/4-haunted-cursed-objects-world/

And my questions is why don't people destroy those objects if they are haunted


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Good question, and I don't have an answer. Maybe the spirit haunting the object would transfer to something or 'someone' else? I have watched a few of the shows on haunted objects and it is quite unnerving. I think if I had a haunted object and it moved once or twice from where I had displayed it, I would gift it to someone I don't like very much.:devil:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Brrr, a chill! My guess, in some cases people/organisations are making money off the item and would lose out if the item lost it's haunting. I am not particularly a believer but would not want a haunted item around just in case


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 17, 2018)

Well yes i agree about making money, but the Annabelle story seems true to me


----------

